# Could this be.....



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I finally ordered myself a copy of the score to Le Sacre du Printemps, an old Kalmus edition. It just came in the mail. I open up to the first title page, and I see this:









R. Muczynski.

Robert Muczynski was a fairly well-known neoclassicist composer. Could this be his signature? Did he really own this score??? I have my doubts. After all, I paid about $10 for this score on Amazon. But the coincidence is a little too unlikely for me to ignore. "R. Muczynski" obviously doesn't seem like a very common name, and seeing it in a score makes me want to think it can't be someone else. 
Do any of you happen to have a way to verify this? I cannot find a picture of Muczynski's signature anywhere on the net. Any help is appreciated.


----------

